
In Portland, you can steal cars over and over–and get away with it - zeveb
http://www.wweek.com/news/courts/2017/11/29/in-portland-you-can-steal-cars-over-and-over-and-get-away-with-it-heres-how/
======
jorgenphi
Portland is one of the few cities in America that has designed their
infrastructure without the car in mind, effectively freeing itself from the
sprawl problem the rest of America has. Perhaps this has something to do with
this?

